# An Email I Sent to my Professor Last Semester



## Olde English (Dec 18, 2014)

Dr. -----,

If my comments this morning regarding _The Asiatics_ were offensive, than I would like to apologize. I didn’t mean to suggest that _The Asiatics _is a bad book, nor did I mean to hinder the other students’ enjoyment of the reading, but I am aware that my comments, the consequence of a necessity to justify the colorful words of my reading post, might have given that impression. Part of the reason for the equivocal language in my reading post is because I felt constrained to send it to the listerv on time, which forced me to submit something that did not accurately reflect my thoughts—I still think that the deadline for reading posts should be 12AM, not 10PM. However, by no means should you let this rare lapse in the quality of my work misrepresent me as disdainful of the class material or disrespectful of your opinions; on the contrary, I am under the opinion that education attracts the very best of our society and strive to devote my full attention to any assignment that comes my way, despite how seemingly mundane or devoid of purpose it seems. Nevertheless, I loathe the idea that, because my case was improperly worded, I’ve ruined _The Asiatics_ for the rest of the class. Although, to be honest, the contents of my reading post are less the fault of the deadline than a purposeful effort on my behalf to misrepresent the quality of my work, because revealing the true extent of my skills would make me seem pedantic, causing the other students to look at me as vain, saying, ‘Oh, he is such a jerk!’ And so I hope you realize that my hands are bound in this matter. I am unable to take any other position than one which might be considered hostile. But I assure you, even though from now on I might seem like your most pitiless enemy, my true feelings will actually be quite to the contrary.

Yours Truly,
 ----- -----, Esq.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 18, 2014)

I liked this. I found your light, sarcasm cleverly done. I hope your Professor enjoyed it as much as I did...Did he? Thanks for sharing.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Olde English (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh, no, I was severely reproached the next day in class because he thought I crossed the line,
and then a couple months later, after writing a couple of morbid stories for one of my English
classes, I got referred to the office of student support, which is basically like a counseling
center for kids who might be in danger of hurting themselves or others. I don't think I'm in
danger of doing something like that, but I am torn between what I want to do with my life.
On one hand I tell myself that I should just be an English teacher, but another part of me wants
to write professionally, though I have some serious scruples with the concept of selling
my dream, and also I get really self-conscious putting myself (and my work) out there,
for everyone to read. The answer should be simple, except I truly feel that my work
carries an important message that needs to be read by millions of people, and thus by
holding myself back from fame, I would be committing a grave and selfish offense. Any advice?


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 19, 2014)

If you want this bad enough, if this is a true passion that burns in your soul--then you have no choice but to move forward,  Right?  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 19, 2014)

Olde English said:


> Oh, no, I was severely reproached the next day in class because he thought I crossed the line,



Young people push boundaries. That is what they do. I did it when I was younger, my friends did, most of the people here probably did it and you did it. It's normal behavior. But, recognizing when you've done so improperly is also part of growing up. We've all had to do that, as well. It's only through things like "pushing boundaries" that anyone learns how our culture functions. By testing those limits, as you did, perhaps instinctively, you came away with a better understanding of the expectations of others and their own personal "limits." Don't worry overmuch about that incident.



> and then a couple months later, after writing a couple of morbid stories for one of my English classes, I got referred to the office of student support, which is basically like a counseling center for kids who might be in danger of hurting themselves or others. I don't think I'm in danger of doing something like that,



You probably aren't. But, schools and other institutions that deal with kids and young adults are very sensitive to this issue. They would rather act on the side of caution than let one person slip through the cracks of a system that appeared to be "uncaring" towards the needs of those it is charged with helping. The important thing is that there is help available, whether you really need it or not. If you don't need it, so much for the better. If you do need it, you know its there and they're willing to help. It's a win/win situation, even if you got caught up in a somewhat overzealous attempt to reach out to what they thought might be a troubled student.



> but I am torn between what I want to do with my life.



Me too. And, I'm probably several decades older than you. 

That sort of thing crops up, from time to time, no matter how old you are. Seriously - It does. It happens much more frequently with young people, though, who have yet to anchor themselves and their personal "identity." That's ok, it's one of those things you're confronting now and you'll probably confront it during other times in your life. It's not as serious an issue as one may think, either. What's important is that you have to learn to be true to yourself and make decisions about your life that you, yourself, can comfortably pursue.



> On one hand I tell myself that I should just be an English teacher, but another part of me wants
> to write professionally,



There is no reason at all that you can't be both. Stephen King was both and there are hordes of writers that are both professional writers and professionals in other areas of interests. Plenty of Science-Fiction authors, many of them very well respected, are both great writers and great professional scientists and professors of science at well-regarded institutions.

You can do both. In fact, it's a good idea to work towards doing both, since having a marketable skill, like being an English teacher, will at least guarantee you a paycheck.  You might also find great satisfaction in helping other students, like yourself, pursue their own dreams of becoming a writer. That sort of "job satisfaction" is hard to come by. If you like the idea of being a teacher, I'd strongly encourage you to pursue it. That won't hamper your writing efforts at all.



> though I have some serious scruples with the concept of selling my dream, and also I get really self-conscious putting myself (and my work) out there, for everyone to read. The answer should be simple, except I truly feel that my work carries an important message that needs to be read by millions of people, and thus by holding myself back from fame, I would be committing a grave and selfish offense. Any advice?



Fame is fleeting. But, if you do have important things that need to be said, then you've got the spark of what it takes to be a good writer. Just remember that you can be a good writer while being good at other things, too. There's no reason at all that you should worry about being limited by any choices you make, right now. Anyone can be a writer, all you have to do is write. You can do that whether your a teacher, a rocket scientist or a greenskeeper - Your "profession", if it's not as a full-time writer, will not keep you from becoming a full-time writer. In fact, your profession may allow you to actually be free to write as you wish. Starting out as a writer, without anything else to fall back on, is very difficult. How could you write a novel, for instance, if you didn't have any electricity because you didn't have a job that would pay you well enough?  You may want to think of having another profession, like being a teacher, as a way to make it _easier_ for you to become a full-time writer. That, in my opinion, would be the best way to look at your situation and the sorts of things that you have mentioned.

Above all, don't worry too much. Everyone goes through exactly the same sort of thing that you are going through right now. That knowledge may not make your situation feel easier to handle, but you can take comfort in the fact that others make it through this situation every day and counselors and other teaching staff have also made it through that stage in their lives, so they really do know what it is like. When in doubt, you can find enthusiastic and meaningful help by talking to them.


----------



## interactive (Dec 20, 2014)

Saying this might of best been not said - - - -  despite how seemingly mundane or devoid of purpose it seems  - - --   as you overall are tossing around complements , yet this seems to represent Hmm


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 5, 2015)

A great email! I can't believe an English teacher didn't see the funny side to it. All the best for the future and I hope you achieve. Might I suggest you study to become a teacher, using this time to try and write professionally and then having a back up if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Westwood (Jan 10, 2015)

As Burroughs said, becoming a teacher and writing on the side is an excellent approach to your dilemma. Also, whoever your teacher is, he should probably dry up and see the funny side to your message.


----------



## SwitchBack (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting. 

Reading this, I can understand why you were told off. The letter is basically whining - or pointing fingers at everyone but you - once you get past the use of fanciful verbiage. No English Prof. worth their salt wouldn't see this for what it is. And it is, well, when put down simply insulting really to the professor. 

If your report was as vulgar [and well, sort of ignorant] as it seems, you're lucky that the prof. didn't take you to the dean & get you suspended. Particularly after this letter. And apparently a "story" or two.



As for becoming a teacher - unless it's a fly by night college you need at least a Masters or a PhD to teach English for either a university and most colleges nowadays. The only place you can teach English with a bachelors if that's what you've got ... *might *be high school but more likely junior high or lower even.


----------



## Deafmute (Jan 11, 2015)

Olde English said:


> Oh, no, I was severely reproached the next day in class because he thought I crossed the line,
> and then a couple months later, after writing a couple of morbid stories for one of my English
> classes, I got referred to the office of student support, which is basically like a counseling
> center for kids who might be in danger of hurting themselves or others. I don't think I'm in
> ...



is there any terrible reason you can't do both?


----------



## janedoe555 (Feb 8, 2015)

If you are meant to become famous for your ideas in writing, then it will happen irregardless of what one professor thinks or says dead don't get caught up in the bogus idea that college is the end all be all path to build a career.

That being said, work on your run on sentences. Your ideas where a little bit hard to follow because of all the run-on's. Most of your senses could be cut into two separate sentences and your meaning would come across more clearly.


----------



## MillennialWriter (Feb 26, 2015)

The English teacher is a traditional teacher that teaches in a traditional school that hinders creativity and new ideas all in the name of tradition, honor and excellence.  In the process, great minds get kicked out only because of being different.  I am just glad you stand firm in your own creativity and beliefs.


unfortunately, i was one of the more diligent and obedient students at school.  Looking back now I realized that I should have rebelled a little bit.  That is also the reason why I'm a sort of a late bloomer in my writing passion.


----------



## Amy_List (Apr 28, 2015)

very interesting read, thank you for sharing


----------

